# I found something out Monday!!!



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Check this out . Gotten stung several times in the past by Bees , Red wasps, Yellow jackets. Had nothing more than a little pain on all accounts after the home remedies. The home remedies took most of the pain , if not all, away.. BUT not this time.Got stung in the right-hand ring finger right at the cutical. The hand swole up like a balloon, in about 3 hours. Took some(alot) benedryl and Over-night the swelling went up my arm about half-way to the elbow. Went to doc and got a shot and some over-the-counter allegra. I'm alot better tonight. My hand still a little swole but i can move it now. SO I guess i am allergic to wasps/bees now. Here's a pic, Monday night at 6:00pm and it got bigger


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

blue beast said:


> Check this out . Gotten stung several times in the past by Bees , Red wasps, Yellow jackets. Had nothing more than a little pain on all accounts after the home remedies. The home remedies took most of the pain , if not all, away.. BUT not this time.Got stung in the right-hand ring finger right at the cutical. The hand swole up like a balloon, in about 3 hours. Took some(alot) benedryl and Over-night the swelling went up my arm about half-way to the elbow. Went to doc and got a shot and some over-the-counter allegra. I'm alot better tonight. My hand still a little swole but i can move it now. SO I guess i am allergic to wasps/bees now. Here's a pic, Monday night at 6:00pm and it got bigger


i got stung on the eye lid once , had the same effect, head swoled up and eyes wouldnt even open . Glad you got it under control


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i also have to be careful now , they say it gets worse everytime you get stung.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

blue beast said:


> i also have to be careful now , they say it gets worse everytime you get stung.


i havent pushed my luck since either lol. that was 20 years ago !


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

shaaaaaaaaaaaaa***zzzzaaaaammmm cletus . glad you alright .. hey next time you try to run me off the road in your grocery wagon we going to have problem


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OUCH!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

walker said:


> shaaaaaaaaaaaaa***zzzzaaaaammmm cletus . glad you alright .. hey next time you try to run me off the road in your grocery wagon we going to have problem


:lol:brad


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah that's called localized allergy. Take some Benadryl and that'll bring down the swelling and itching.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Rack High said:


> Yeah that's called localized allergy. Take some Benadryl and that'll bring down the swelling and itching.


Maybe i didnt take enough benedryl.. 3 pills the first time then 2 pills about 3 hours later...it slowed the swelling but did not stop it.Next mornin, instead of pills, went to doc and got some shot(some kinda steroid) It made it go away , well almost ,right now I can still feel a little soreness in my muscles of my hand and arm, but only a little swelling on top of my hand.I can almost see my veins again .


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's scary. Carry the Benadryl in the truck with you...in case there's a next time.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Got stung in the ear once and looked like dumbos half brother lol and another time i had some pants hanging on the line went and grabbed them and put them on and got stung 3 times on the knee be for i could get them back off


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You're lucky it was your knee


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Big D said:


> You're lucky it was your knee


lol :what:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah I guess there were a few comments here eh?

joemel said he left his pants on the line. When he put them on he got stung in the knee 3 times. I'm saying he's lucky it was his knee.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Yeah I guess there were a few comments here eh?
> 
> joemel said he left his pants on the line. When he put them on he got stung in the knee 3 times. I'm saying he's lucky it was his knee.


 
Ahhh...Yeah...I'd say...


----------

